# liberty suppresors



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Just wanted to recommend liberty suppressor to anyone that is looking for a suppressor
This company is awesome the customer service is outstanding and all there products are built in house in the usa.
Pricing for the quality of these suppressors is unmatched compared to a gemtec or other brand
Check out the new Leonidas I just ordered from them on the website, now its hurry up and wait on the stamp from the gov


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Liberty suppressor...sounds like something the federal government would manufacture.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

rhillcity said:


> Just wanted to recommend liberty suppressor to anyone that is looking for a suppressor
> This company is awesome the customer service is outstanding and all there products are built in house in the usa.
> Pricing for the quality of these suppressors is unmatched compared to a gemtec or other brand
> Check out the new Leonidas I just ordered from them on the website, now its hurry up and wait on the stamp from the gov


Sounds good... I have four Gemtech Suppressors and love them.

What Cal. did you get? What Dealer are you using for the transfer?


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

I got a Leonidas 300blk fully suppressed rifle on an ar15 platform and a screw on can for my 308
I will be using jays in town for transfer but I delt with liberty directly to purchase


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

rhillcity said:


> I got a Leonidas 300blk fully suppressed rifle on an ar15 platform and a screw on can for my 308
> I will be using jays in town for transfer but I delt with liberty directly to purchase


Sounds nice... I am sure you will enjoy them.

What is Jay charging for the transfer?


----------

